# concentric knockouts.



## keepdry (Jul 24, 2012)

I would like to propose a change to the code that would make concentric knockouts illegal. Because:
1) they suck
2) who needs them
3) use them and you need to bond
4) takes longer to finesse your size out than drill/punch your own hole. 
5) sometimes no matter how hard you try not to pull the next larger size you can't avoid it. Now you need reducing washers. 
6) did I mention they suck?

Who is with me??


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Noo

I stay 

I clean


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

....most of the panels/junction boxes I install are not punched (comm/indust)


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

If you are running anything above 1 inch they are a complete waste of time!


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

I have never been dinged for not using a ground bushing on a concentric KO.


----------



## keepdry (Jul 24, 2012)

360max said:


> ....most of the panels/junction boxes I install are not punched (comm/indust)


Yea me too. I find them on discos.


----------



## EB Electric (Feb 8, 2013)

Oh they are really handy...when the next size up doesn't start coming out also, which is about never!! I almost wonder if they design them with the intention that you remove the next size down from what you actually want.. need 1", remove the 3/4" . Seems like no matter how careful I am the next size up has a plan of its own.


----------



## Derek1 (Mar 27, 2013)

I agree I hate them as well, hole saws are quick and easy.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Deep Cover said:


> I have never been dinged for not using a ground bushing on a concentric KO.


Do you work on circuits over 250 volts to ground?


----------



## FlatRateGator (Feb 13, 2013)

Knock out the smaller ones first. That seems to help me not get it too big. Also short and sharp whacks seem to work well for the stubborn ones.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

CH has horrible concentric knock outs. Sq D and GE has been OK .


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

walkerj said:


> Noo
> 
> I stay
> 
> I clean


Family guy, consuela?


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

I hate when they skip the size u need!


Like 1-1 1/2-2 when u need 1 1/4


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I love concentric kos. I hate breaking out the slug buster for nothing.


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

I take a small drill bit and drill out the welds on the size I want. I always use this method on meter cans. Those ko's are a PITA.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

ElectricJoeNJ said:


> I take a small drill bit and drill out the welds on the size I want. I always use this method on meter cans. Those ko's are a PITA.


Small point and not that it matters but they are not welds.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

I believe that panels with knockouts over three quarters of an inch are sold mostly to accommodate people who do not have a full set of "Tradesman" tools.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

denny3992 said:


> Family guy, consuela?


We need more lemon pledge.


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

brian john said:


> Small point and not that it matters but they are not welds.


I know the ones on panels aren't. But on meter pans they sure look and feel like weld points.


----------

